# he is so aggressive!



## Rumca (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all! so, my new lady bird is out of quarantine (I did this in my close friends house as I live in the flat) and is now in the lounge in her cage next to my males cage (about last two weeks). He has been on 14h nights for last 4 weeks and I'm feeding him just enough to feed him self. I also re-arrange his cage every three days but he is extremely bratty!!! He loves Bronya - keeps dancing for her and keeps singing to her. 

He lounges himself at any human being, and bites really hard. He used to be so sweet and cuddly and we are all taking it very hard. Bronya - my new female seems to be indifferent to him (she is just under 5 years old) and is semi tame. she is happy to come and hope on your finger and to give you are kiss, but there is no way to give her a scratches, but Im hoping that will come in time. 

What do you suggest I should do to stop HIM being so aggressive? shall I put him in a smaller cage? He has a large parrot cage at the moment. Or keep him covered during the day? its very hot here at the moment and I feel like this might cause him to overheat - it is about 25'C in the room at the moment, outside temp is about 31'C. Please help! 

Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Covering him wont help him. How old is he? He could be going through the bratty teenage stage that a lot of males go through and its just going to take time for him to get over it. He could also be seeing her as a mate and any humans that get near her are a threat to them.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He sounds hormonal, some male go through that bratty teenager stage 
Try hormonal reductions, witch can be found here http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baruch, they're already doing hormone reduction.


----------



## Rumca (Aug 14, 2012)

he is 13months old, and he is going through his hormonal stage. I'm sure of that. he was like this on and of since he was nine months, but I could nock him out of it by longer nights - 3 nights like that and he would be back to normal. But now, it has been going on for 3 weeks, started a week before I brought Bronya to us. I do hope he gets better soon. I think he is looking at her in that way, so I'm going to post-phone the same cage scenario. But to me it looks like he is worse in the cage, which makes me think that changing a cage for a while would knock him back a peg or two?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He probably sees his cage as his nest and that's why he's so aggressive there. Putting him in a cage WITH her may make him even more aggressive. The sweetest male is a terror when he thinks his mate/nest is threatened.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

He seems the right age to act like this. My Tony went through his bratty self around a year old. They mellow down with age though.


----------



## Rumca (Aug 14, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> He probably sees his cage as his nest and that's why he's so aggressive there. Putting him in a cage WITH her may make him even more aggressive. The sweetest male is a terror when he thinks his mate/nest is threatened.


Yes, I am not putting them together yet, I want to make sure I can handle him and he is back to him self. What I was thinking is - should I put him in a smaller cage (by him self) to shake him out of this hormonal behavior?


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi we have had our tiel whose is nearly 1 for a week, i know its early days, sunny gives my hubby and son a kiss but he doesnt seem to think much of me at present, he'll go for me and draw blood, i keep talking quietly to him, i know he's probably still settling in, he is semi tame and he has been on my head, there's a lot of adjusting to do on his part, do i just keep talking to him to gain his trust, i do so want us to bond


----------



## Rumca (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, just a little update - I put him in the smaller cage with no toys of his. I had a hard time getting him in and in the end I had to towel him and put him in! I never had to towel him before, not even to clip his toenails! it made me really upset, I was very scared that I might hurt him  But I'm hoping that his attitude will change. I will keep his nights long and his food only enough to feed himself, and hopefully it will work. 

Please, keep your fingers crossed for my sweet loving bird to return! Having one this aggressive makes it very difficult for our family, who is used to play and interact with our pets through out the day. I'm running out of plasters for my daughters (fair play to them for not giving up on him, thou!)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels are very resilient. Hopefully this works to knock him out of it but you do have to realize that its going to take time because he is going through that bratty stage.

birdgirl, starting your own thread would be the best way to get responses.


----------



## Rumca (Aug 14, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Tiels are very resilient. Hopefully this works to knock him out of it but you do have to realize that its going to take time because he is going through that bratty stage.
> 
> birdgirl, starting your own thread would be the best way to get responses.


how long does this bratty stage usually last? he seems to be as agressive in this small cage as he was in the big one. friend suggested a cold shower but I cant even get him into the shower unless I took the whole cage! but I dont want to give him a heart attack. she said it worked on her tiels, but still...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think a cold shower would be cruel and unhelpful if he's not used to showering in the first place. It varies from male to male, there's no telling how long its going to last. You're going to have to wait him out.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

A cold shower? Yes, why not, or he could be put in the freezer for 15 minutes? I hope your friend doesn't keep birds!
Edit: I see that she does keep birds. That's very sad. Your goal is not to break their spirit... you will get your sweet baby back, just need a bit of time! I am sure your patience will be rewarded 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rumca (Aug 14, 2012)

I do hope you are right! It is very frustrating! He started to turn his food dish into a nest! He put shredded bits of lining paper in it and the stalk from his millet that was hanging up. Maybe I will just let him get close to bronya and hopefully she'll nock some spence into him, lol!


----------

